# Windowless trailer?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

horses put off alot of body heat. That trailer will be like a sauna real fast without ventalation. I pulled my horse in a 2 horse trailer with the windows all shut. I forgot to open them, on a 50 degree day. An hour later when I arrived at the park my horse was sweating and the inside of the trailer was warm.


----------



## amygrimis (Feb 5, 2012)

We just looked and there are 2 open vents in there. I think we'd probably hit 40 degrees tops, most likely closer to around 30-35 degrees.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you should get a proper horse trailer, Not some paneled cargo trailer. To many bad things can happen.


----------



## amygrimis (Feb 5, 2012)

I just called for a quote, think we'll hire someone. Thanks for your thoughts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

amygrimis said:


> I just called for a quote, think we'll hire someone. Thanks for your thoughts!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Good decision. I would have suggest you get in the trailer in the dark and see how clostrophobic you were.


----------

